# Need your help... Got an email about a possible



## SunQuest (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone.

About 2 plus hours ago, I got an email that stated this:



> Have ya'll heard any news about 30 to 45 minis being seized? I'm waiting on details right now.


Other than the first name and email address of who sent this to Michelle and myself, This is all the details I have. I replied to the email around 2 hours ago, but as of yet have not heard of any more.

I am very worried. It is the weekend and often everyone is so busy. Any help with telling me where and any other facts would be greatly appreciated!!!! If I at least know where, then I can search for online news articles that may help CMHR contact those that are involved to offer any assistance that we can!

Thanks so much for any of your help!!!!


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 20, 2004)

And Thank you Beth for bringing this to our attention!






Here is an update:

This is occured in Louisiana near New Orleans (I believe). ANyway, I was able to get to some news articles on them from a tv station. The station is www.wwltv.com

Anyway, here is the article that was posted on the above web site:



> *Owner of seized animals agrees to let them go; adoptions could begin soon*
> 04:24 PM CST on Wednesday, March 17, 2004
> 
> Mike Ross / Northshore Bureau Chief
> ...


In another article on how to adopt the dogs, it is noted that the horses are not up for adoption at this time as they are still being monitored.

I have notified the rest of the BOD. I suspect that one of us will be in contact with them on Monday to see if we can help in any way. We have to wait until Monday as the shelter is not open on the weekends. Once we know more on how we can help, one of us will update this post.


----------



## Lauralee (Mar 20, 2004)

I am interested in helping. It is not a long drive from my location and I can take in 2 or 3. Keep me posted please.


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 20, 2004)

Thank You Lauralee.

We will be sure to post more as we learn about it. But from the sounds of it, they are at least getting good care now. We can't contact the shelter until Monday as they are closed over the weekend. So I don't expect to know any more until sometime then.


----------



## smokengunsranch (Mar 21, 2004)

I am the same only about 3 hrs away and I can take in as many as you need if it comes up.


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Ofelia. Hopefully we will be learning more today on what is needed.


----------



## angie21467 (Mar 22, 2004)

I live about 1 1/2 - 2 hours away and could take in one or two. I am not a member of chances, but I do have a mini gelding, and 1/2 acre fenced.

Also, for anyone interest in contacting the shelter, here is the info:

St. Tammany Parish Animal Shelter

25026 Hwy 36

Abita Springs, LA 70420

Phone: 985-809-0183


----------



## angie21467 (Mar 23, 2004)

I called the shelter today to get add'l info. Dog adoptions start tomorrow. The ponies are being evaluated, lady wasn't sure if there are any minis or just ponies. She said to check back weekly, as they are not sure when the ponies will be ready for adoption. I was told that they will not be going through an adoption procedure, but will probably be auctioned off to the public. I will try to find out when and where and let you know. I am hoping there will be a pre-auction viewing so we can see if ther are any minis included. The lady told me the ponies are very malnourished and not socialized at all. I'll update as I get info.


----------



## virginia (Mar 23, 2004)

Way to go Angie. Thank you for stepping up. We';ll wait for further info.

Thanks again

Ginny


----------



## minimule (Mar 23, 2004)

Wish I was close enough to help too. Keep us updated though.


----------



## SunQuest (Mar 24, 2004)

Thank You Angie! We were waiting for a call back from the shelter with more info.

I know they are saying ponies, but the person that alerted me to this has reason to believe that there are minis involved. If you all here of any more info, please post here.

Thanks!


----------



## angie21467 (Apr 8, 2004)

Just found out that the "ponies" that were seized will be auctioned off on April 17 at the Covington, LA fairgrounds. I will try to contact them tomorrow or Monday to see if a preview is possible to see what kind of shape they are in, colors, ages, sexes, etc.

If there is anything else anyone wants to know, let me know and I will try to help





Here is the link to the info page Mini-Horses Available At Auction

According to the site, the minis will start at $100 and applications must be made before you can bid on them.


----------



## mountain_waif (Apr 11, 2004)

....


----------



## SunQuest (Apr 13, 2004)

Boy this is a hard one. Right now the horses are getting the care that they need, so CMHR is not necessarily needed for them at this point. They also know we exist as we have been in touch with them. I personally would rather not buy horses that are not in danger. I feel that the money donated to CMHR needs to go to those horses that are really in big trouble and need help immediately.

Since the horses are not in much danger at this point, and since the association that has them is requiring references for those bidding at the auction, I would venture to say that these horses are out of danger for now because they are trying to place them in good homes. Hopefully all of the horses will place. I am sure that they will call on us if they can't find a good home. If that happens we will let everyone know.


----------



## angie21467 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi everyone, just wanted to update you. I spoke to one of the St. Tammany Parish Government representatives handling the minis today. She said they are requiring the vet references and an application for adoption before bidding takes place.

Also, there has been a lot of interest in these horses, so they are informing people that call about the problems they may encounter. Most of the horses have not been properly socialized and have been neglected, so they are not suitable for children, and really should be placed with people with horse experience. The horses right now are on private property awaiting the auction, so before-hand viewing is not possible.

I don't know if I will be able to actually attend the auction or not, my neice is being Christened the same day. Probably a good thing for me, with starting bids at $100, I would likely find something I couldn't resist and want to hardship in later LOL. If I find out any more, or get to go, I'll let you know (hoping I can at least go a little while and take some pictures).


----------



## virginia (Apr 13, 2004)

To All BOD:

Is it possible, if Angie can go, to deputize her to buy some of the unsold horses that noone wants because of problems. We can rehabilitate some of these and adopt them to the right homes. If these mins have not been handled or had shots, they may not be attractive to the people there. So, if after the auction is finished and there are some unwanteds, can we help???

Ginny


----------



## angie21467 (Apr 14, 2004)

Hello again all,

Just got a little more info on the minis.

They are not sure what will happen to the horses that are not adopted, they hadn't really considered the possibility. Also, they have not determined a limit on the number of animals an individual may adopt.

As far as the horses themselves, most have been malnourished, although they are doing well now. Also, no/little ferrier work, so feet not in great shape.

Stallions and mares were running together (no geldings of course). A couple of mares have foaled since being seized, most of the others are assumed to be pregnant, although no test/palpatations have been done.

They are trying to make sure these horse go to people who realize the socialization problems and have horse experience. My main concern is that people who adopt them will not realize that someone MUST be with these mares when they foal. That really worries me. I was told I could see the horses Sat. morning beginning at 10am. I will probably attend for as long as possible, may stay for the whole thing and let hubby go to Christening alone (his brothers child anyway LOL). Being pregnant myself and having a 3 yr. old means I would have to be very selective in temperment is I decide to adopt one myself.

I do not have room here for many animals, only 1/2 acre feenced with a stall/run in big enough for 2 horses (or, a mini and 3 calves lol). But if needed, my uncle does have about 70 acres, he raises cattle. I could probably leave them there for awhile if CMHR needed that, if they decide to take any of these horses. He has a barn with a large paddock area.

I will bring the digital camera with me Sat and take some pictures to post here just to show everyone what was there. If ya'll are like me, the curiosity alone is enough to get me there. I just know I will see a diamond in the rough that will be worth hardshipping.

I'll let you know if I find out anything else. If anyone has any questions, let me know and I will contact the agency to try to get you some answers.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 15, 2004)

Angie can you email me the phone number of the shelter so I can talk to them over the phone. Also I can fax them any papers they need. When is the auction?? Also email me your phone number too and we will go over the guidelines by phone would that be okay?? Is there anyone else from CMHR going?? I really dont like they way this is being done but I guess the only thing we can do is bid on a couple that no one else will bid on and at least save a couple of them.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 15, 2004)

I have been listening to this unfold and am hoping that all these mini and ponies go to a home where they will be understood and appreciated, someone with experience so if a problem does arise with there behavior it will be handled properly, and they done end up being shuffled around as a "unwanted". If I was closer I could definitely take in some. Corinne


----------

